# when to train



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

i know its best to do cardio in the morning but at the mo that aint gonna happen so is it better to train straight after work or to go home have dinner chill out for an hour and then go


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.hallym.ac.kr/~neuro/kns/tutor/medical/rhy.html

train when u feel best.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Its up2 u i guess really...

i'd probably say go gym come home then eat clean,

but each to thier own bootyful


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

If your the type to go home from work, have dinner watch a bit of tv, have a bath , shower etc, you may be inclined to sit on your aas and not go. So there fore it would be better to go after work.

If you are not the person above, i see no issue with going home, having something to eat, relaxing for a bit and then going down the gym.

I think it is entirely down to the individual, personally i either like to train in the a.m. if it is possible, if not then straight from work, i hate going home and then going back out.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Whenever is most convenient to you.

Try it both ways and see what you prefer.

That goes for so many things in life lol.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

big said:


> Whenever is most convenient to you.
> 
> Try it both ways and see what you prefer.
> 
> That goes for so many things in life lol.


like your style bruv


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

A wild stab in the dark here. I posted an article in the "Articles" section of this forum earlier with regards to the body's 24 hour clock. It helps to give an understanding with regards to the optimum time for nutrition, exercise and rest.


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

I like to do cardio in the morning, well I did in florida because I liked to go for a run in the warm mornings, no chance of that here.

Then I would weight train late afternoon/early evening.

Here I just want to hibernate until the weather warms up, so am running on a treadmill in a warm gym and weight training early on so I can dash back home and stay warm.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i'm on with the morning cardio at the moment,......

started off with speed walking at bout 5.30 am......

its cold and nasty ,...but for some reason i loved it,....being out in the dark, everyone else in bed, MP3 player causing slight bleeding to the ears,.....you get the picture,....

but shin splints put a halt to it so now its ....wait till the gym opens , and try and get an hour done before work,....

if i get done early tho i can run back home, catch the missus still all warm in bed , and do a spot of "horizontal jogging " too ,....still counts as mornig cardio right??


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Course it does, I think it comes under the sport category of "belly boxing", but don't quote me on that incase I am wrong 

Any cardio is good cardio, as long as you don't have a heart attack and die that is lol


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

lmao at Raikey, i can never get out bed early mornings.

when i can i go straight from work, id find it hard to have tea sit down for an hour and then going.

lately though i have seperated my routine and have cardio only days (tuesday and thursday, leaving monday, wednesday, friday for weights)


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

i'm doing cardio in the morning atm then go to the gym at 2 - its at it most quiet then...

ahhhh..... the life of a student


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> i'm doing cardio in the morning atm then go to the gym at 2 - its at it most quiet then...
> 
> ahhhh..... the life of a student


2..?????

AM.??????

i'd kill to have a 24 hrs gym near me!!!

we got a 24 hr ASDA !......

but i get funny looks in the yougurt isle doing my lateral raises with the muller lites.....

probly cos i like to train naked,.....Dunno?


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> ......probly cos i like to train naked,.....Dunno?


 :blowme:

(*sighs.....)


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

meera said:


> :blowme:
> 
> (*sighs.....)


do i tire you Meera?

thats the impression i get ,...if so i apologize chuck ...

its just me !! i get a bit carried away sometimes,.....

just ignore me!......

i must say tho , this is a body building COMMUNITY and as such carries a diverse mix of personalities,....i must be the annoying idiot that every community has,....

I JUST WANT TO BE LOVED,......


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> ...
> 
> I JUST WANT TO BE LOVED,......


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> i'm on with the morning cardio at the moment,......
> 
> started off with speed walking at bout 5.30 am......
> 
> ...


errrrm, I am not sure if 5 minutes counts as 'cardio' Raikey 

Nude training, hmmmmmmmmmmmm, sounds like great clips for the powder room.....

Really I was just joking about the 5 min cardio thing, I am sure you are a STUD MUFFIN and the missus just can't take it for any longer

Respect Big Guy

I'm with Meera on this one :blowme:


----------

